# Unwelcome Visitor



## JesusFreak (Sep 25, 2019)

Had this little guy come in, my wife pitched a fit! So I said go get my slingshot. Marble did the trick.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Small target, good shot.*


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Better than a shotgun!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Great shot!! That’s a tiny target


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

stewart!! lol nice shot on a small target


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Man that thing is tiny, reminds me of when I used lead on a mouse


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice shot! I


----------



## TriggerHappy (Nov 17, 2019)

Haha, that's some sweet action. My wife totally banned me from shooting any implement in the house.

Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya' shoot it, Ya' kill it, Ya' eat it. :cookie:


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Good shooting! I have dispatched of small ones like this just using just clayshot because I don't want to smash anything in my home!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I catch em with a net string em up by the tail makes a somewhat fascinating but messy spinner!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

If we chip in money, will you get it mounted? Nice shooting for something so small. I would've put holes all through the drywall, then watched it skip out my door.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Ya' shoot it, Ya' kill it, Ya' eat it. :cookie:


*McNuggets anyone? Delish!*


----------



## JesusFreak (Sep 25, 2019)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> If we chip in money, will you get it mounted? Nice shooting for something so small. I would've put holes all through the drywall, then watched it skip out my door.


Haha nah he's out in the dump by now!


----------



## JesusFreak (Sep 25, 2019)

I appreciate all the compliments! I have no idea what I was thinking about shooting a marble in my apartment but hey it did the job! Not really sure how I hit it? It was legit the size of a McNugget!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Marbless!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

And you're a poet too . . .


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds kind of like the visitor was unwelcome but the resultant obligation was not! Great shot and you protected the wife too. I hope you got the hero treatment.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

JesusFreak said:


> Had this little guy come in, my wife pitched a fit! So I said go get my slingshot. Marble did the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's some accurate shooting. good job.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Looped tubes and a marble for a mouse ... I love it .. I would have done EXACTLY the same thing ;- )

wll


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great work!


----------

